# Albinism in Reptiles



## Megu (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm going to be doing a biology research paper and one topic I'm really interested in is the effects of albinism in reptiles.

There is a lot of information on albinism in lots of animals, but not so much in reptiles, which I think is unfortunate, as I feel it affects them a lot in particular.

If anyone can direct me to studies regarding this topic, I'd be very happy. If possible, I would like to read about the effects of albinism in reptiles that require multi-spectrum light vs reptiles who don't require it, as well as the health issues that accompany albinism. I'm especially interested in any material regarding eye sight, as I've read light disperses differently in the eyes of animals with albinism due to the lack of retinal pigment.


----------

